# Guess which movie



## roadfix

Guess which movie this shot is from...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Force 10 From Navarrone


----------



## roadfix

Nope.  If no one gets it I'll provide another screen shot from the same movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hanover Street


----------



## roadfix

Nope.

Here's another shot from the same movie:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Apocolypse Now


----------



## roadfix

Apocolypse Now! is correct.

Anyone who wants to play can post the next movie shot.


----------



## pacanis

Apocalypse Now (Colonel Lucas)


----------



## pacanis

Shoot, late...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Shoot, late...


 
Go ahead Pacanis...I'm trying to fix dinner


----------



## pacanis

This is a game? I thought Roadfix was just askin'


----------



## roadfix

I was just askin' but I decided to turn it into a game...lol....


----------



## pacanis

Well go ahead. Ask something else  ;^)


----------



## roadfix

I'm bored so here's another.

Name this movie:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When Harry Met Sally



Yeah, that was too easy, with both principle characters in the shot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Yeah, that was too easy, with both principle characters in the shot.


 
"I want what she had!"


----------



## roadfix

Guess which movie:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll let someone else play...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No one else wants to play???


----------



## pacanis

I know, I know...
But I'm going to bed soon ;^)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh Good grief!!!  LOL!


Play Misty For Me


----------



## roadfix

Here's an easy one:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The last one was easy, I was just seeing if anyone else wanted to join in!

This one is tougher...My Dinner With Andre?


----------



## roadfix

My Dinner With Andre is correct.  

Come on people.  Here's another:


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

Maybe that alien movie...the one that always puts me to sleep...Close Encounters perhaps? I'm just guessing here...the guy in the pic seems to be squinting from somethiing at night that is coming from above/the sky in an older kind of truck. Thats my uneducated guess.


----------



## pacanis

Boy that _is_ a slow movie, isn't it Merlot? The most exciting part is the plate of mashed taters


----------



## roadfix

Close Encounters Of The Third Kind is correct.

Guess which movie this shot is from:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sand Pebbles?


----------



## roadfix

Sand Pebbles is correct.  Geez, I guess I need to select shots that are more difficult figure out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Sand Pebbles is correct. Geez, I guess I need to select shots that are more difficult figure out.


 
I had to think hard on that one...my first, in my head, guess was African Queen...then I had the famous second thought.

I haven't seen Sand Pebbles in about 10 years.


----------



## roadfix

Which movie is this from?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You're kidding, right?  Malcolm MacDowell

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## roadfix

Dang.  You're right again.  A Clockwork Orange is correct.
I'm gonna really notch it up this time.

Name this movie:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You play dirty!

"The Field" with Richard Harris


----------



## roadfix

Nope, although it is a two word title.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Am I in the right area...Ireland, Scotland?


----------



## roadfix

Hint:  filmed in Ireland in 1970


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Local Hero?


----------



## roadfix

Nope


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ryan's Daughter


----------



## roadfix

Ryan's Daughter is correct!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Ryan's Daughter is correct!


 
No characters takes me just a bit longer!


----------



## pacanis

Not much PF, lol.


----------



## Andy M.

PF, watch movies much???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> PF, watch movies much???


 
I ran a video department for 4 years...I watched one or two.


----------



## roadfix

You can see I'm bored at work again...lol...

Here's another:


----------



## pacanis

Marathon Man


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Marathon Man That's Laurence Olivier...I never forget a dentist's face!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Marathon Man


 
Oh good, more players...it's more fun with more people.

Or doesn't turn into, "Let's stump PF" a la Kathleen


----------



## pacanis

Trying to beat you to the trigger 

Video store for four years... sheesh...


----------



## roadfix

Marathon Man is correct.

Here's another easy one for the time being:


----------



## pacanis

Chariots of Fire?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Trying to beat you to the trigger
> 
> Video store for four years... sheesh...


 
I was also the assistant manager of the whole store (music and movies) for an additional 2 years.  That was in Denver, CO...great fun!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was also the assistant manager of the whole store (music and movies) for an additional 2 years. That was in Denver, CO...great fun!


 
So you guys really do just sit around and watch movies all day... just like in the movies.


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Chariots of Fire?



Correct.   

I need to take a break.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> So you guys really do just sit around and watch movies all day... just like in the movies.


 
Who do you think "Clerks" was modeled after?  Actually, I got to take anything home to watch.  And I still have the movie bug...it's hard to pass up buying _all _the new releases.

I did all the ordering of older movies for the store...I was in heaven with a catalog and a highlighter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Correct.
> 
> I need to take a break.


 
LOL!  By all means...I really should read some other e-mail and head out for hunting and gathering.  Maybe some housework...back to my work rotation tomorrow!


----------



## roadfix

Here's one more before I take my break:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think you just got me!

Milagro Beanfield War?


----------



## roadfix

Nein.   Try again...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No Country For Old Men   a movie I haven't seen...


----------



## roadfix

Nope.  And it is a recent film.


----------



## roadfix

Here's another shot from the same movie.  See post #59 for the original shot.


----------



## Andy M.

Slumdog millionaire


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> Slumdog millionaire



Correcto!


----------



## roadfix

Which movie is this from?:


----------



## pacanis

Das Boot


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Das Boot


Very good!

I think that shot was too iconic.


----------



## pacanis

That had listening for a depth charge written all over it, lol.


----------



## roadfix

OK, here's another.  Name this movie:


----------



## pacanis

I'll take a guess before I verify, Armageddon?


----------



## roadfix

Nope.


----------



## pacanis

lol, yeah, I looked closer.
I thought it was Will Patton's ex and kid saluting the shuttle when it landed.

Is it Gladiator?


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Is it Gladiator?



Yes it is!


----------



## roadfix

Next up:  This should be easy...


----------



## pacanis

2001 A Space Oddysey

That movie always puts me to sleep, lol


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> 2001 A Space Oddysey
> 
> That movie always puts me to sleep, lol



Yeah, that was way too easy...


----------



## pacanis

Not for me. I was probably sleeping when HAL was on...


----------



## Kathleen

How about this movie...if the picture shows.


----------



## pacanis

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show



Yeah, even I knew that one and I've never seen it all, just a few scenes here and there!


----------



## Kathleen

Yes!  Such a fun movie.

Okay, guess this movie!


----------



## pacanis

Zhizara said:


> Yeah, even I knew that one and I've never seen it all, just a few scenes here and there!


 
I've sat in the theater at midnight... got the paper hat  Back in the late seventies


----------



## Kathleen

pacanis said:


> I've sat in the theater at midnight... got the paper hat  Back in the late seventies



Fun times!


----------



## pacanis

KathleenA said:


> Fun times!


 
From what I can remember


----------



## roadfix

I believe they still screen Rocky Horror regularly at this one theater in nearby Pasadena.


----------



## roadfix

Here's another movie:


----------



## Kathleen

Grand Torino?


----------



## roadfix

KathleenA said:


> Grand Torino?


Yes!


----------



## Kathleen

I think this got missed, but I'll post it again.  How about this one?


----------



## roadfix

^^^ Oops....sorry about that.  I completely missed that one.


----------



## Kathleen

roadfix said:


> ^^^ Oops....sorry about that.  I completely missed that one.



I had to edit it b/c the picture did not post.  That's probably why.  No worries.


----------



## Zhizara

Is it The Exorcist?


----------



## Kathleen

Zhizara said:


> Is it The Exorcist?



Nope but it is considered in the modern Gothic genre.


----------



## pacanis

That doesn't ring a bell at all. Good pic, Kathleen.


----------



## Kathleen

pacanis said:


> That doesn't ring a bell at all. Good pic, Kathleen.



Thanks!

Okay, here is a hint: This movie won Best Picture at the Montreal World Film Festival one year in the 80s.  One of the leads also won an award for his/her song on the soundtrack for the movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zelly amd Me?  No I haven't seen it, but that looks like Glynnis Johns!


----------



## pacanis

Brimstone and Treacle


----------



## Kathleen

Not Zelly and Me.

Yes to Brimstone and Treacle!


----------



## roadfix

Let me quickly throw this one in:


----------



## Andy M.

Risky Business


----------



## roadfix

Nope......  That's not Tom Cruise in that shot.


----------



## Kathleen

The Sure Thing?


----------



## roadfix

nope, not that either


----------



## roadfix

I'm sure most of you have seen that movie at least once.


----------



## pacanis

C'mon folks... 
C'mon darkness my old friend...


----------



## Andy M.

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Weekend at Bernie's


 
Good one


----------



## roadfix

nope.......but pacanis got it with his very hot clue...

I almost posted the red sports car as a clue.....


----------



## Kathleen

The Graduate?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Graduate


----------



## Andy M.

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Zhizara

KathleenA said:


> Nope but it is considered in the modern Gothic genre.



Is that what they are calling horror shows now?


----------



## pacanis

Mrs Robinson you're trying to seduce me...


----------



## roadfix

The Graduate is correct.  
I was holding this shot as a clue:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KathleenA said:


> The Graduate?


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Graduate


 
Both @ 7:33...with Kathleen skidding in under me.


----------



## pacanis

Try this one.


----------



## roadfix

On Any Sunday?


----------



## pacanis

Nope. It's a sci-fi. Very B


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Black Scorpion


----------



## pacanis

No.
Very lame and very seventies


----------



## pacanis

If you've seen this movie, you should recognize this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damnation Alley


----------



## roadfix

I used to see that vehicle every single morning plainly visible from the freeway parked in front of a garage during the 80's.  It never moved and sat there for many years.  Yes, it was used in Damnation Alley.


----------



## pacanis

Ahh yesss! Damnation Alley.
Good job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Ahh yesss! Damnation Alley.
> Good job.


 
I missed a part of the 70's, too.


----------



## pacanis

When it comes to Damnation Alley, I wish I had missed that part, but I guess it was cool for the times


----------



## Kathleen

Zhizara said:


> Is that what they are calling horror shows now?





Maybe, but I confess that I love Gothic movies.  To me, horror produces more intense and profound fear whereas Gothic is much more subtle.  Apprehension rather than terror.  I could be wrong.  The modern part simply places it in current times rather than a past era.  




pacanis said:


> Mrs Robinson you're trying to seduce
> me...



Plastics.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Both @ 7:33...with Kathleen skidding in under me.



*flexes fingers*



pacanis said:


> Nope. It's a sci-fi. Very B



I loved those shows.


----------



## msmofet

KathleenA said:


> Maybe, but I confess that I love Gothic movies. To me, horror produces more intense and profound fear whereas Gothic is much more subtle. Apprehension rather than terror. I could be wrong. The modern part simply places it in current times rather than a past era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastics.
> 
> 
> 
> *flexes fingers*
> 
> 
> 
> I loved those shows.


Did I miss what movie that shot was from?


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I did all the ordering of older movies for the store...I was in heaven with a catalog and a highlighter.


I did all the ordering of older movies for our customers also. But I worked for a distributer so I had to take home the movies/screeners we didn't watch at work. We had loads of older first print videos I loved taking those home. We would buy out the libraries of stores that were closing. I bought a lot of older videos in original clam shells.


----------



## Zhizara

KathleenA said:


> Maybe, but I confess that I love Gothic movies.  To me, horror produces more intense and profound fear whereas Gothic is much more subtle.  Apprehension rather than terror.  I could be wrong.  The modern part simply places it in current times rather than a past era.    I loved those shows.



I don't watch horror shows, yet I thrive on the bloodiest, scariest books - murder mysteries.  I guess it's a matter of how much time they spend showing blood, explosions, etc., and how much time figuring who the bad guys are, why, etc.

I'm fascinated by the technology:  DNA?  Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I did all the ordering of older movies for our customers also. But I worked for a distributer so I had to take home the movies/screeners we didn't watch at work. We had loads of older first print videos I loved taking those home. We would buy out the libraries of stores that were closing. I bought a lot of older videos in original clam shells.


 
I have one VHS left...a copy of "Destination Moon."  I will not part with it.  But, at one time we had well over 800 VHS movies, because of buying them cheap at rental store closings.

I do miss the video store...but not the pay!

I have a much smaller collection of DVDs.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have one VHS left...a copy of "Destination Moon." I will not part with it. But, at one time we had well over 800 VHS movies, because of buying them cheap at rental store closings.
> 
> I do miss the video store...but not the pay!
> 
> I have a much smaller collection of DVDs.


 We have sooooooooooooo many movies!!. I'd say we have close to a thousand movies on vhs and dvd combined.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> We have sooooooooooooo many movies!!. I'd say we have close to a thousand movies on vhs and dvd combined.


 
I got rid of the VHS when the last player died.  I love being able to walk to my shelf and pick out whatever movie I want.


----------



## roadfix

Here's an easy one:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beaches

I'm off to work!


----------



## roadfix

Beaches is correct.

I'm at work!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Beaches is correct.
> 
> I'm at work!


 
I don't get to play on the Internet at work...  Too many patients to see!


----------



## pacanis

I had to see Beaches flying somewhere a long time ago. It's because of that movie that I will never watch a movie if Bette Midler is in it.
Just sayin'...


----------



## roadfix

Which movie is this from?:


----------



## pacanis

That's a toughy


----------



## roadfix

If no one can come up with the correct title in the next few hours I'll post a clue.


----------



## pacanis

Works for me. I'm watching scary movies right now :^D


----------



## roadfix

Hint #1:


----------



## roadfix

Hint #2:
(these are just clues and not actual images from the movie itself)


----------



## Kathleen

msmofet said:


> Did I miss what movie that shot was from?



The movie shot I posted was Brimstone and Treacle.


----------



## Kathleen

roadfix said:


> Which movie is this from?:



Random wild guess: Das Boot?


----------



## roadfix

KathleenA said:


> Random wild guess: Das Boot?


No, I'm sorry.  We already posted that film ...see post #67.  But you're on the right track.


----------



## babetoo

titanic


----------



## roadfix

Sorry, not Titanic.


----------



## Kathleen

Hmm...Hmm...Sink the Bismarck?


----------



## roadfix

Hint #3:
This is a longer shot of the original film image I posted.


----------



## roadfix

KathleenA said:


> Hmm...Hmm...Sink the Bismarck?


Sorry, nope...


----------



## pacanis

Sea Wolves? Just a guess. I don't even know if that's about submarines, lol.


----------



## roadfix

Nope, not Sea Wolves.


----------



## FrankZ

U571?


----------



## roadfix

Bigger hint #4:


----------



## roadfix

frankz said:


> u571?



yes!!!   U-571


----------



## Kathleen

FrankZ said:


> U571?



I think you got it.


----------



## pacanis

U-571


----------



## roadfix

U-571 ....one of my favorite submarine films

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2imOf6-H3tI


----------



## pacanis

oops, should have refreshed the page before posting, lol


----------



## roadfix

Name this movie:


----------



## pacanis

Shawshank Redemption?


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Shawshank Redemption?


Absolutely.


----------



## pacanis

Yay.
Carry on sir. Time for me to call it a night.


----------



## roadfix

Name this movie:


----------



## roadfix

Hint #1:


----------



## pacanis

Not ringing any bells for me yet.
It doesn't look like a movie I've seen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm sure I'd remember that movie, if nothing else I would dread cleaning the bathrooms.


----------



## roadfix

Hint #2:


----------



## roadfix

Hint #3:


----------



## roadfix

Hint #4:


----------



## roadfix

Hint #5:  Chick flick


----------



## pacanis

Well that might explain why I'm clueless.
Wait, it's not Clueless is it? lol


----------



## roadfix

Hint #6:


----------



## pacanis

If I could put a name on that actress I could track this down. I know I've seen her before.

And that's a mighty fancy looking swamp boat ;^)


----------



## roadfix

Hint #7:  This movie came out in the early 80's and will soon become a Broadway musical.


----------



## roadfix

Hint #8:  Part of the movie title is contained in two clues I've posted.


----------



## PattY1

roadfix said:


> Hint #8:  Part of the movie title is contained in two clues I've posted.



The Emerald City of Oz


----------



## pacanis

I hope you got it, Patty.
I just left a Broadway musical site and I don't want to go back


----------



## roadfix

PattY1 said:


> The Emerald City of Oz


Nope, sorry, not a single word is part of the title.


----------



## roadfix

Hint #9:


----------



## roadfix

I want this round to end.

Here's hint #10:  Rachmaninoff


----------



## roadfix

Hint #11: (this is a scene from a play within the movie)


----------



## msmofet

I can't believe no one has gotten this yet!!

I knew it at the first pic!!

"Somewhere in time"

One of my girl and I's fav movies. I have the VHS & DVD."


----------



## msmofet

Your Superman and Time Machine clues went right over their heads!! 
Give me a few to find a suitable One Sheet or still.


----------



## roadfix

Congratulations msmofet!!  Somewhere In Time is correct!  I was starting to run out of clues.


----------



## PattY1

roadfix said:


> Hint #4:




Why did you post a picture of Margot Kidder?


----------



## roadfix

PattY1 said:


> Why did you post a picture of Margot Kidder?



Hints #3 & #4, kryptonite & Margot Kidder = Superman = Christopher Reeve

I realize that was a bad representation of kryptonite...


----------



## PattY1

roadfix said:


> Hints #3 & #4, kryptonite & Margot Kidder = Superman = Christopher Reeve
> 
> I realize that was a bad representation of kryptonite...



I don't know if I ever saw this movie, but I don't get those clue.


----------



## PattY1

I just read the story line on this movie. It is one that I surfed the internet through. So those clues didn't help me at all.

I will have to go hunt up a movie.


----------



## PattY1

Guess which movie this is from:

View attachment 9460


----------



## roadfix

PattY1 said:


> I don't know if I ever saw this movie, but I don't get those clue.


I did not want to post a scene with Christopher Reeve in it.  Margot Kidder (Lois Lane) and the kryptonite clues should have made that connection, hopefully.


----------



## PattY1

roadfix said:


> I did not want to post a scene with Christopher Reeve in it.  Margot Kidder (Lois Lane) and the kryptonite clues should have made that connection, hopefully.




I see the way you are thinking now.


----------



## roadfix

PattY1 said:


> Guess which movie this is from:
> 
> View attachment 9460



Brainstorm?


----------



## PattY1

roadfix said:


> Brainstorm?




NO.


----------



## roadfix

Penelope?


----------



## PattY1

Nope


----------



## PattY1

roadfix said:


> I would like to buy a clue.
> 
> Is that Natalie Wood?




What are you willing to pay??

View attachment 9461


----------



## pacanis

msmofet said:


> Your Superman and Time Machine clues went right over their heads!!
> Give me a few to find a suitable One Sheet or still.


 
Not hard to do if you've never seen the movie


----------



## pacanis

That was kryptonite?
I thought it was a shredded pair of women's underclothing on a big emerald.
And now you know how my mind works.


----------



## Zhizara

roadfix said:


> Hints #3 & #4, kryptonite & Margot Kidder = Superman = Christopher Reeve
> 
> I realize that was a bad representation of kryptonite...



Actually, that's what I thought of.


----------



## roadfix

PattY1 said:


> Guess which movie this is from:
> 
> View attachment 9460


This Property is Condemned


----------



## PattY1

roadfix said:


> This Property is Condemned




Yep


----------



## PattY1

Name this movie.

View attachment 9464


----------



## msmofet

I thought it was my turn for guessing "Somewhere in time" correct. I guess thats not the way it's being played.

I had to cook dinner for my family and said I would be back.


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:


> I thought it was my turn for guessing "Somewhere in time" correct. I guess thats not the way it's being played.
> 
> I had to cook dinner for my family and said I would be back.



Sorry for not laying out the rules in the very beginning.  
Let's apply similar rules here as we do with the other games.....winner gets to post the next film.


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Sorry for not laying out the rules in the very beginning.
> Let's apply similar rules here as we do with the other games.....winner gets to post the next film.


 Ok Let's see who knows this one.

It's probably an easy one.


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> Sorry for not laying out the rules in the very beginning.
> Let's apply similar rules here as we do with the other games.....winner gets to post the next film.


 
That could also bog things down like it does some other games, if the last winner takes a while to get back after posting the correct answer. Look at the Guess this Pic game at the moment. 
I don't think it hurt anyone that we were playing a few rounds til MsM got back.
Just sayin'


----------



## Kathleen

msmofet said:


> Ok Let's see who knows this one.
> 
> It's probably an easy one.



We're No Angels?


----------



## PattY1

msmofet said:


> I thought it was my turn for guessing "Somewhere in time" correct. I guess thats not the way it's being played.
> 
> I had to cook dinner for my family and said I would be back.



I did not know there were rules. I just jumped right in after I thought of a movie. Would someone post the rules please?


----------



## msmofet

KathleenA said:


> We're No Angels?


 
YES Kathleen!! I love this movie!! The other one with the same name stinks.

Your turn.



PattY1 said:


> I did not know there were rules. I just jumped right in after I thought of a movie. Would someone post the rules please?


No problem I just didn't know what the rules were either. And again I assumed something.


----------



## PattY1

msmofet said:


> YES Kathleen!! I love this movie!! The other one with the same name stinks.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> 
> No problem I just didn't know what the rules were either. And again I assumed something.



Who knew there were rules when Roadfix posted the first 14 movies in the thread.
So now there are rules. OK


----------



## roadfix

Why don't we give the winner up to one hour to post the next movie.


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Why don't we give the winner up to one hour to post the next movie.


 That sounds cool in case they have family, work or something comes up to deal with or just don't want to post a movie. But when they can get back they should be given the op to take their turn *IF* they want it.


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:
			
		

> That sounds cool in case they have family, work or something comes up to deal with or just don't want to post a movie. But when they can get back they should be given the op to take their turn IF they want it.



Sounds good to me! )


----------



## msmofet

KathleenA said:


> We're No Angels?


 Well Kathleen seems to be MIA at the moment. Who would like to put up the next clue till she gets back?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just a comment...I thought of "Somewhere In Time" at about 2 PM today, while I was at work...LOL!


----------



## roadfix

Did you know that's Harrison Ford in post #1?


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Did you know that's Harrison Ford in post #1?


 I did!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Did you know that's Harrison Ford in post #1?


 
I did.


----------



## msmofet

Ok I'll post one.


----------



## pacanis

I did, too. That's how I did my search. I did not recall Harrison being in that movie though.


----------



## pacanis

And just to add, I think the one hour time limit makes sense


----------



## msmofet

Still shot #2


----------



## pacanis

Mr Blandings Builds His Dreamhouse


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> Mr Blandings Builds His Dreamhouse


 Yes!! You got it!! Much better than Money Pit in my opinion.


----------



## pacanis

msmofet said:


> Yes!! You got it!! Much better than Money Pit in my opinion.


 
If only for the fact that Shelley Long isn't in it 

Lets roll Hollywood forward a bit


----------



## pacanis

Do we need a clue?


----------



## roadfix

Poltergeist?


----------



## pacanis

No. Much newer.


----------



## roadfix

Poltergeist 5?.....lol...


----------



## pacanis

lol, noooo

Here's another.


----------



## roadfix

The Descent


----------



## pacanis

The Descent it is!

I'm not sure how well posting my next clue would have gone over... the humanoid, lol.


----------



## roadfix

Here's the next movie.  This one should be easy.  It's been on TV many times:


----------



## pacanis

Maximum Overdrive?


----------



## roadfix

Nope...


----------



## pacanis

Oh yeah... I guess not with all that green and mountains.
Off to Google.


----------



## pacanis

Duel.
I knew it was one of those.


----------



## roadfix

Duel is correct!


----------



## pacanis

I actually Googled rusty tanker truck to find it 

Name this movie


----------



## roadfix

I've seen this movie.  That's as far as I know.


----------



## msmofet

Point Break


----------



## pacanis

Point Break it is!
You guys can start a new game while I go to bed, lol.


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> Point Break it is!
> You guys can start a new game while I go to bed, lol.


 I LOVE Keanu, Gary and Patrick!!


----------



## msmofet

Shot #1


----------



## roadfix

Body of Lies?


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Body of Lies?


 Nope

Clue #2


----------



## roadfix

Sunshine?


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Sunshine?


 Nope


----------



## msmofet

Clue #3


----------



## roadfix

Kick Ass?


----------



## pacanis

I have no clue. Well, actually I have three, but no clue  ;^)


----------



## msmofet

Ok so whats the cut off? 3, 4 clues? Hours? Do I give clue 4?


----------



## roadfix

I think we just need clues for dummies once it starts to take this long to figure out....


----------



## msmofet

Give up?


----------



## roadfix

Best I can do is identify that actor who looks like Andy Garcia.

George gives up.


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Best I can do is identify that actor who looks like Andy Garcia.
> 
> George gives up.


 Andy Garcia? 

Do you mean Ron Silver?

Time to kick yourself in the tushy!!


----------



## roadfix

I identified that actor as Mark Strong.  That was my mistake.


----------



## pacanis

I knew I had seen him before, but couldn't put a name on him.


----------



## roadfix

Please allow me to post an easy one here quickly before the next round begins:


----------



## pacanis

Christine


----------



## roadfix

Christine it is.


----------



## pacanis

Cool. Loved the book and liked the movie.
BTW, what happened to that last round? No more clues I guess? The Van Damme movie was the answer?


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> Cool. Loved the book and liked the movie.
> BTW, what happened to that last round? No more clues I guess? The Van Damme movie was the answer?


 Sorry yes Time Cop was the answer. I was having big problems last night with my browser freezing up and didn't want to leave you hanging till today. I just got frustrated and closed down the puter instead of throwing it out the window!! LOL
I just got online so give me a few to find a movie.


----------



## msmofet

Ok here you go.

Clue #1


----------



## pacanis

Is that a post office patch on that guy's coat, lol.
Interesting weapons, too.

Let's see what I can come with.


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> Is that a post office patch on that guy's coat, lol.
> Interesting weapons, too.
> 
> Let's see what I can come with.


 LOL Yes talk about going postal!! LOL


----------



## msmofet

Ok clue #2 Sorry I got side tracked.


----------



## roadfix

Is it a heist or an espionage type movie?


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Is it a heist or an espionage type movie?


 Now thats not fair!! LOL No googleable or bingable text clues? (WHOOO HOO call Marian I invented a word!! LOL) Let me find another visual clue.


----------



## msmofet

Clue # 3

This is giving it away!! LOL


----------



## msmofet

I am working on a 36 hour awake day!! I need to take a lunch/pill break. I will be back in about an hour.


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:


> Clue # 3
> 
> This is giving it away!! LOL




I obviously have not seen this film so I still have no clue whatsoever.  But that hair looks like Robert Redford's.


----------



## Kathleen

roadfix said:


> I obviously have not seen this film so I still have no clue whatsoever.  But that hair looks like Robert Redford's.



The picture didn't give it away but Roadfix might have.  Is it Three Days of the Condor?  If so, thanks, Roadfix!


----------



## Kathleen

I hope I guessed right!  I have one ready to share!


----------



## msmofet

KathleenA said:


> I hope I guessed right! I have one ready to share!


 DING DING!! Take it away!!

Thats 2 I stomped you on Roadie!! XOXOXO we're even!!


----------



## Kathleen

msmofet said:


> DING DING!! Take it away!!
> 
> Thats 2 I stomped you on Roadie!! XOXOXO we're even!!




YAY!  Okay, here is mine!


----------



## roadfix

Here's a wild guess: Nights in Rodanthe?


----------



## Kathleen

roadfix said:


> Here's a wild guess: Nights in Rodanthe?




No, but here is hint #1:

Lead Female: You aren't too smart, are you?  I like that in a man.


----------



## msmofet

Body Heat? Kathleen Turner?


----------



## roadfix

I just googled that line and Body Heat came up.....hehehe


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> I just googled that line and Body Heat came up.....hehehe


 You can't mistake her in that picture.


----------



## Kathleen

Yes!  It was such an awesome movie!


----------



## msmofet

KathleenA said:


> Yes! It was such an awesome movie!


 So I guess it is my turn but I need to finish dinner. Let me see if I can find one quickly. BRB


----------



## msmofet

Ok Here goes 

Clue 1 (I think this is an easy one but). I will be back later


----------



## pacanis

Three days of the Condor? Wow, was I off. 
I thought it was an old B&W movie, lol.


----------



## msmofet

clue 2


----------



## msmofet

Clue 3


----------



## roadfix

Dean & Me?


----------



## msmofet

Ok I am going to stay with 3 clues and then the answer if unguessed. So here is the answer


----------



## msmofet

I need to find another. If someone else wants to take a turn go ahead.


----------



## pacanis

Huh. I saw that movie years ago, when it first came out. I couldn't find a movie (easily) with Walter Brennan and Bob Denver in it, but I was looking. I couldn't believe I didn't recognize Milton.


----------



## msmofet

Clue 1


----------



## msmofet

Clue 2


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bell Book and Candle?


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bell Book and Candle?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I recognized the cat...

Someone want to take my turn?  I'm on my way to bed.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I recognized the cat...
> 
> Someone want to take my turn? I'm on my way to bed.


 I love that movie!! I name one of my cats Piwacit


----------



## roadfix

Which movie is this shot from?:


----------



## FrankZ

Thelma and Louise?


----------



## roadfix

Thelma & Louise is the correct answer!


----------



## msmofet

That was quick!! LOL


----------



## roadfix

I like 'em easy.....lol....


----------



## FrankZ

Ok next:


----------



## pacanis

This is Spinal Tap


----------



## FrankZ

Yep.


----------



## pacanis

Name this movie


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> Name this movie


Breaking Away?


----------



## msmofet

Or Dreamscape


----------



## pacanis

Breaking Away it is!
I thought Roadfix would've been all over that one. He must be away.
You're up!


----------



## babetoo

msmofet said:


> I love that movie!! I name one of my cats Piwacit


 
i once had a huge, mean white cat named piwacit. only i spelled it piewackit' lordy i disliked that cat. got it full grown and didn't have for very lone.


----------



## msmofet

Clue 1


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Breaking Away it is!
> I thought Roadfix would've been all over that one. He must be away.



Yep, I would have jumped on that one.... "Refund?!  Refund?!"....

I was playing checkers on my ipod.....


----------



## msmofet

Clue 2


----------



## msmofet

No guesses?

Clue 3


----------



## pacanis

Not from me. I can't make out the first pic at all, it's too small, but the last one might help.


----------



## msmofet

Should I post the answer?


----------



## msmofet

Ok heres the answer. I LOVE this movie so much that I own it!!


----------



## pacanis

I never heard of that one either


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> I never heard of that one either


 It's funny as he$$!!


----------



## roadfix

Name this classic:


----------



## Kur

To Kill a Mocking Bird


----------



## roadfix

Kur said:


> To Kill a Mocking Bird


Bingo!


----------



## Kur

Okay, here goes:


----------



## msmofet

The Thin Man (Not sure if it's the first movie because Astor is in all of them!! LOL)


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> Name this classic:


 
Sure... I _knew_ that one 
Shows you how long Robert Duvall has been around.


----------



## Kur

Correct msmofet!


----------



## Kur

By the way, you've inspired me to put Undercover Blues in my netflix queue... I remember liking that movie, but it's been AGES since I've seen it...


----------



## roadfix

Since there has been no action here for several hours here's another film:


----------



## Kur

Blow-up ? ... I've never seen it... but I found it with a bit of detective work.


----------



## roadfix

Blowup is correct.


----------



## Kur

Next movie:


----------



## pacanis

Groundhog Day?


----------



## Kur

Yep!


----------



## pacanis

Whew, I got one.
This should be easy.


----------



## Kur

Conan the Barbarian!


----------



## pacanis

Hah! You got it!
That hair still freaks me out.


----------



## Kur

Next movie:


----------



## roadfix

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## Kur

yep!


----------



## msmofet

YIKES!! This is going fast!!


----------



## roadfix

Here's another quickie:


----------



## Kur

Hmm... stumped


----------



## msmofet

Summer of '42


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:
			
		

> Summer of '42



Yes!


----------



## msmofet

Here goes

Clue 1


----------



## roadfix

It's a vampire movie.   I don't remember the title.


----------



## msmofet

LOL No comment.


----------



## Kur

Hmm.. it's Kiefer Sutherland, in a gang... they look like they're wearing 50ish type garb... was he in Outsiders? Haven't seen that since middle school... 

Aw, what the heck... The Outsiders!


----------



## roadfix

The Lost Boys?


----------



## msmofet

EVERYONE was in the Outsiders!! Great book BTW. 

And NO thats not the movie.


----------



## Kur

Aw bummer...


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> The Lost Boys?


 Nope


----------



## Kur

Yeah, we read the book, then watched the movie in class... It was a good book... fell asleep during the movie though... hehe


----------



## msmofet

Clue 2


----------



## Kur

Oh, that definitely looks like a vampire movie


----------



## msmofet

Kur said:


> Yeah, we read the book, then watched the movie in class... It was a good book... fell asleep during the movie though... hehe


 Did you also read That was then this is now?


----------



## roadfix

Shoot....wrong movie


----------



## msmofet

Clue 3


----------



## Kur

msmofet said:


> Did you also read That was then this is now?


 
Nope, after that I think we read Rip Van Winkel...


----------



## msmofet

Kur said:


> Nope, after that I think we read Rip Van Winkel...


 ROTFLMAO!! That was the sequel to the Outsides


----------



## Kur

msmofet said:


> ROTFLMAO!! That was the sequel to the Outsides


 
Wow, Rip Van Winkel was the sequel to The Outsiders? He really slept longer than I thought....


----------



## msmofet

Kur said:


> Wow, Rip Van Winkel was the sequel to The Outsiders? He really slept longer than I thought....


NO That was Then This is Now ... Silly goose! You know what I mean!!


----------



## msmofet

Ok answer time


----------



## Kur

Aw man.... I think I've seen that movie too... obviously don't remember it though...


----------



## roadfix

Name this:


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Name this:


 YIKES!! I don't recognize any of them.


----------



## roadfix

Clue:


----------



## msmofet

NO idea


----------



## FrankZ

Cloverfield. 

And I knew the Stand By Me from the first, but wasn't able to get to it in time.


----------



## roadfix

FrankZ said:


> Cloverfield.



Correcto!


----------



## FrankZ

Here we go then:


----------



## roadfix

The Italian Job?

Edit/Correction:  Bourne Identity


----------



## FrankZ

Yay!!!  I had hoped that would be the first guess...

No.


----------



## roadfix

I edited my reply at the same time......Oops!


----------



## roadfix

Bourne Identity?


----------



## FrankZ

Yes


----------



## roadfix

Being a fan of the older Minis, The Italian Job was the first movie that came to mind.


----------



## roadfix

This one should be a dead giveaway:


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Correcto!


 Never saw Cloverfield. Is that the one with the statue of liberty decapitated head in the commercial?


----------



## msmofet

Is it a chick flick?


----------



## FrankZ

Yes.


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:


> Is it a chick flick?


Not a chick flick this time.  
Similar lengthy scenes have been in other movies, such as The French Connection and Ronin, for instance.


----------



## pacanis

Bullit?


----------



## msmofet

It doesn't look like san fran but what the heck - Dirty Harry?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Cloverfield.
> 
> And I knew the Stand By Me from the first, but wasn't able to get to it in time.


 
Me too...but I was at work when it all went down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> This one should be a dead giveaway:


 

The Dead Pool?


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Me too...but I was at work when it all went down.


 
I knew that one too, but by the time I read through the posts, MsM answered it herself


----------



## pacanis

I'm sticking with Bullitt, but I can't make out the tailights on the car ahead and I can't find the same pic. Sure looks like the Charger though.


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:
			
		

> Bullit?



Yes!


----------



## pacanis

Hey, yay me... lol
Off to Google...


----------



## pacanis

Not obscure, but you're pretty good to get it from this pic.


----------



## roadfix

Aliens?

....just because she looks like Sigorney Weaver


----------



## pacanis

Nope.
A guess, a clue.


----------



## msmofet

No idea


----------



## Kathleen

pacanis said:


> Not obscure, but you're pretty good to get it from this pic.




Is it Hollowman: Think You're Alone, Think Again?


----------



## pacanis

Whoa Kathleen! Nice job!
(That was Elisabeth Shue, Roadfix)


----------



## Kathleen

I loved the surround sound in that movie, Pacanis!

Okay, here is one of my favorite movies:


----------



## FrankZ

I know but I ain't sayin...


----------



## pacanis

Cheech and Chong's The Corsican Brothers. 

OK. I don't know


----------



## roadfix

Elizabeth?


----------



## Kathleen

No and No.  

Second clue:


----------



## FrankZ

Oh c'mon!!!  I am dying here...


And no, she didn't have to tell me..


----------



## msmofet

Well it's not one of the Narnia movies!!


----------



## Kathleen

Not one of the Narnia movies!

Okay, how about a quote for clue #3:

*Narrator*: She's lived for 400 years and hardly aged a day; but, because this is England, everyone pretends not to notice.


----------



## msmofet

OK I can't stand this WOMAN!! LOL

Orlando!

I knew right away! And it wasn't Contantine or Narnia LOL


----------



## Kathleen

msmofet said:


> OK I can't stand this WOMAN!! LOL
> 
> Orlando!
> 
> I knew right away! And it wasn't Contantine or Narnia LOL




YES!  I LOVE that movie!!!!!!  "The Treachery of Women!"  And men!


----------



## msmofet

Clue 1


----------



## roadfix

I dunno...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No idear...


----------



## msmofet

Clue 2


----------



## msmofet

Clue 3


----------



## pacanis

Give me you netflix info.
We've gotta get you into some new movies 
The more clues you give, the further away I get


----------



## msmofet

Ok heres the answer


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I own that movie and I don't recognize those scenes.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I own that movie and I don't recognize those scenes.


The first one was dinner at Taco Bell.
The second one was outside after the fight outside Taco Bell when they stole the food.
The third was when Simon Phoenix confronts Dr. Cocteau


----------



## pacanis

OK, I kind of remember that religous looking guy's scene. It's been a while since I've seen that movie and to be honest, probably have a lot of scenes mixed up with Judge Dredd.


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> OK, I kind of remember that religous looking guy's scene. It's been a while since I've seen that movie and to be honest, probably have a lot of scenes mixed up with Judge Dredd.


 LOL I think I may be the only person who liked judge dredd!!


----------



## roadfix

How about this movie:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> LOL I think I may be the only person who liked judge dredd!!


 
Nope, I like Judge Dredd, too!


----------



## roadfix

Clue #2:


----------



## pacanis

Nothing ringing a bell yet.


----------



## roadfix

Clue #3:


----------



## roadfix

Clue #4:


----------



## pacanis

Whale Rider


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Whale Rider


That is the correct answer.

That girl pictured in clue #4 was nominated for best actress in the Academy Award for this movie several years ago.  This was a very good family film.


----------



## pacanis

I've seen it around, just never stopped to watch it. Once I saw the tail I  searched through whale movies.

An easy one before I hit the sack.


----------



## msmofet

Peggy sue got married?


----------



## roadfix

Fast Times at Ridgemont High?


----------



## pacanis

Hmmm, maybe not so easy...

No and no.


----------



## Kur

Valley Girl


----------



## Kur

Next movie:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sneakers...take another turn...I have to go to work in the morning!


----------



## Kur

Haha, too easy!!! k...  Next movie:


----------



## FrankZ

The Abyss


----------



## Kur

Correct!


----------



## FrankZ

Next one:


----------



## pacanis

Valley Girl it was!
I remember seeing it when I was younger, but didn't remember Nicholas Cage was in it until later when his career took off.


----------



## FrankZ

Picture #2:


----------



## Kathleen

FrankZ said:


> Picture #2:




I know!  I know!  We watched that last night!


----------



## pacanis

It's another one I haven't seen and don't recognize anyone (yet).
Were there any whales in it?


----------



## roadfix

I recognize that first shot but don't remember where it's from.  That is Ralph Fiennes isn't it?


----------



## Kathleen

@ pananis - dolphins.  

@ roadfix - It is!


----------



## roadfix

Chumscrubber


----------



## Kathleen

Yes.


----------



## roadfix

This scene is at the beginning of what film?:


----------



## FrankZ

Oh I am sorry.. not *quite* that...  close on the title though.  

The Chumscrubber.


----------



## roadfix

Clue #2:


----------



## Kathleen

It looks so familiar, but nothing comes to mind, roadfix!


----------



## pacanis

hmmm


----------



## roadfix

Clue #3:


----------



## roadfix

Clues #4 & #5:


----------



## roadfix

Super clue:

This film was nominated for more than 10 Academy Awards and won the majority of them.


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> Super clue:
> 
> This film was nominated for more than 10 Academy Awards and won the majority of them.


 
Give me the year and that would _really_ be a super clue.


----------



## roadfix

Clue #6:


----------



## roadfix

Super clue #2:


----------



## msmofet

Lawrence of Arabia? LOL


----------



## roadfix

Final clue:


----------



## pacanis

I do not know these people! lol


----------



## roadfix

.......


----------



## Kathleen

I recognized Juliette Binoche.  I loved that movie too!


----------



## roadfix

KathleenA said:


> I recognized Juliette Binoche.  I loved that movie too!


I loved that movie as well.  I've seen it like 3x.  But most of my friends and co-workers thought the movie was slow and boring.


----------



## pacanis

I've only heard of that movie... on a Seinfeld episode to be exact


----------



## msmofet

Ok heres one.

Clue 1


----------



## pacanis

The Aviator?


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> The Aviator?


 Nope

Clue 2


----------



## pacanis

oops, I guess that's not Leonardo.


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> oops, I guess that's not Leonardo.


 Nope


----------



## roadfix

Heist?


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Heist?


 Nope


----------



## msmofet

Clue 3


----------



## roadfix

I might have seen this movie.  Is this where a doctor injects someone else's blood into himself so his DNA cannot be matched for crimes he's committed?


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> I might have seen this movie. Is this where a doctor injects someone else's blood into himself so his DNA cannot be matched for crimes he's committed?


 HMMMMMMMMMM No thats not the answer. But that sounds like an interesting movie. I'd like to see that. You don't remember the name of it?

Clue 4


----------



## FrankZ

Gattica.


----------



## msmofet

FrankZ said:


> Gattica.


 I knew that was the give away!! 

Yes thats it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I knew that was the give away!!
> 
> Yes thats it!


 
I haven't seen that movie in a while!


----------



## FrankZ

Clue 2 did it for me.


----------



## FrankZ

Clue #1:


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Is it Ghost Ship?


----------



## roadfix

mykitchen beat me to it....)


----------



## pacanis

Aggh, I _knew_ I had seen that before!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Probably too easy, but what the heck!


----------



## msmofet

Patch Adams


----------



## FrankZ

getoutamykitchen said:


> Is it Ghost Ship?



Yes...


----------



## roadfix

Name this recent award winning film:


----------



## roadfix

Clue:


----------



## pacanis

For all I know it could be the English Patient again


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> For all I know it could be the English Patient again



Close.

Here's another clue:


----------



## roadfix

Ok, with 37 hits and no guesses here's a Super Clue:


----------



## roadfix

More Super Clues:


----------



## FrankZ

The Reader


----------



## roadfix

FrankZ said:


> The Reader


Yes, and it was such a good film..


----------



## FrankZ

Twas a good movie.

This one will likely get picked up quick:


----------



## FrankZ

Next Clue:


----------



## FrankZ

Ok.. clue #3... This should do it..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Falling Down


----------



## FrankZ

Yeppers

Great flick


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Yeppers
> 
> Great flick


 
It's been a while since I've seen it.  I'll be right back with a movie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Clue 1:


----------



## grumblebee

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Clue 1:



Photo isnt showing up...?


----------



## msmofet

All I see is  RED *X *also.


----------



## pacanis

The Red X of Cairo?

Invasion of the Picture Snatchers?

A Red X Grows?

Big Red (X)?


----------



## msmofet

It's a mad, mad, mad world?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Weird...it shows up on my computer...big as day!  It's even in Grumblebee's post.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm on my way to work if someone else wants to take a turn.


----------



## roadfix

What movie is this from?


----------



## pacanis

Gangs of New York


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Gangs of New York


Yes!


----------



## pacanis

What movie is this from?


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> What movie is this from?


 Beneath the planet of the apes


----------



## pacanis

Good one!
You're up.


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> Good one!
> You're up.


 I own that LOL

Ok give me a minute to go through my library LOL


----------



## msmofet

Clue 1


----------



## pacanis

The Andromeda Strain (sp?)


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> The Andromeda Strain (sp?)


 YUP!! the original 1971!! The remake sucked!! LOL

Your turn!


----------



## pacanis

I saw the set of that movie when I was a kid.
Give me a minute or two.


----------



## pacanis

Here's one


----------



## roadfix

Full Metal Jacket?


----------



## pacanis

Not FMJ


----------



## roadfix

Heartbreak Ridge?


----------



## pacanis

Yep! That's the back of Clint.


----------



## roadfix

Name this movie:


----------



## pacanis

Stripes?


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Stripes?


Yes!


----------



## pacanis

This one?


----------



## pacanis

Another angle


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm enjoying watching you ace players from my seat on the bench.  So often I know the faces but can't do the titles.  And I heard on the news this morning that Netflix plans to phase out DVD's in a few years.  The horror.  The horror.


----------



## pacanis

That won't be so bad if they offer newer movies to stream, but I gotta tell you, I'm a big fan of closed captioning, which streaming does not offer much of... yet.


----------



## pacanis

Another


----------



## roadfix

Knocked Up


----------



## pacanis

That's it.
Carry On.


----------



## roadfix

Name this movie:


----------



## pacanis

Field of Dreams?


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Field of Dreams?


Yes, I think that was too easy....lol...


----------



## FrankZ

The corn plant on the left gave it away.. way too famous for that role.


----------



## pacanis

FrankZ said:


> The corn plant on the left gave it away.. way too famous for that role.


 
His left or ours?


Another


----------



## FrankZ

Bull Durham.


----------



## pacanis

Nope. He was a catcher in that movie.


----------



## msmofet

8 men out


----------



## msmofet

For the love of the game?


----------



## pacanis

"For Love of the Game"
(one of my favorite movies)

You're up!


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> "For Love of the Game"
> (one of my favorite movies)
> 
> You're up!


 Ok gotta find one.


----------



## msmofet

Clue 1


----------



## pacanis

Oh, I've seen most of that movie!
Now what the heck was that? lol

Off to look.


----------



## roadfix

The Mist?


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> The Mist?


 YUP


----------



## pacanis

The Mist!


----------



## pacanis

Shoot. lol


----------



## FrankZ

And I knew that one... 

I suppose one has to be quicker at times.


----------



## roadfix

What movie is this?


----------



## roadfix

Second clue:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gumball Rally?


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gumball Rally?


Absolutely!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Absolutely!!


 
Thought I recognized that halter top...

The crazy Czech on the motorcycle...my favorite.


----------



## roadfix

Next movie:


----------



## msmofet

Midnight Cowboy


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:


> Midnight Cowboy


Yes!


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Yes!


 Ok let me find one


----------



## msmofet

Clue 1


----------



## pacanis

Stargate


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> Stargate


 Yup.


----------



## pacanis




----------



## roadfix

Ninja Warrior?


----------



## msmofet

Is that James Spader again?


----------



## pacanis

Not Ninja Warrior.
Yes, James Spader.

Another


----------



## roadfix

Wolf?


----------



## pacanis

Yessum.
You're up.


----------



## roadfix

Next film up:


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Next film up:


 I have no clue who those guys are


----------



## roadfix

Another clue:


----------



## msmofet

Now I recognize Batman!!
LOL
3:10 to Yuma?


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:


> Now I recognize Batman!!
> LOL
> 3:10 to Yuma?


You got it.


----------



## msmofet

Clue 1


----------



## roadfix

Are they Dolly Parton and Wayne Newton?


----------



## pacanis

Rhinestone


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> Rhinestone


 Yes


----------



## pacanis

msmofet said:


> Yes


 
yay


----------



## Lorrae

I love this game!! Can't wait to play the next round.


----------



## msmofet

While we wait for pacanis

Clue 1


----------



## pacanis

I thought we said one hour to post the next pic.
I certainly hope you weren't waiting for me all that time... past the one hour time limit...


----------



## msmofet

Clue 2


----------



## roadfix

Bad Influence?


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Bad Influence?


 Nope

Clue 3


----------



## msmofet

Answer


----------



## roadfix

Name this movie:


----------



## 4meandthem

Dances with wolves


----------



## roadfix

4meandthem said:


> Dances with wolves


Excellent!  Correct movie.


----------



## 4meandthem




----------



## 4meandthem

It is a pic of George Lazenby playing James Bond 007 in "On Her Majesty's Secret Service"

My favorite Bond film and the only one George Lazenby did.


----------



## roadfix

Next movie up:


----------



## pacanis

That's an easy one. You hockaroach


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> That's an easy one. You hockaroach


Scarface is correct!


----------



## pacanis

Noooo, I didn't say Scarface. I wasn't guessing at all, just making an interjection... I take it back... I'll make you an offer you can't refuse... 

Oh OK...
I'll put up a picture...


----------



## 4meandthem

Public hero # 1


----------



## 4meandthem

1932v Scarface!


----------



## pacanis

4meandthem said:


> 1932v Scarface!


 
Excellent! The original. 
Good job.


----------



## 4meandthem




----------



## pacanis

They certainly look happy, lol.


----------



## 4meandthem

Well they are from the happiest place on earth!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Spencer's Mountain


----------



## msmofet

Young "Danno"!! LOL Is he planning on booking her? (Hawii 5- O reference)


----------



## pacanis

I think the first thing I remember him from is Swiss Family Robinson.


----------



## 4meandthem

Not spencers mountain.

A disney flick though. He was in several.


----------



## pacanis

And all this time I thought PF had it.


----------



## msmofet

4meandthem said:


> Not spencers mountain.
> 
> A disney flick though. He was in several.


Third man on the mountain

I think he was in 4 Disney movies


----------



## 4meandthem

msmofet said:


> Third man on the mountain
> 
> I think he was in 4 Disney movies


 
Yes!

A great flick if anyone has not seen it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> And all this time I thought PF had it.


 
Just goes to show I don't know everything, just almost everything


----------



## roadfix

next up:


----------



## roadfix

Clue #2:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Godzilla???


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Godzilla???


That's right!  The original 1954 movie.


----------



## roadfix

Clue #1:


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> Clue #1:


 I know that movie I saw it but I have no clue what the name is!!


----------



## roadfix

It's a great movie with fantastic soundtrack.
I saw this movie twice.


----------



## msmofet

Road to perdition


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:
			
		

> Road to perdition



Yes


----------



## roadfix

Here are 3 clues.  Name the movie.


----------



## roadfix

Clues 4 & 5:


----------



## Fuzzy

roadfix said:


> Clues 4 & 5:


A river runs through it?


----------



## roadfix

Fuzzy said:


> A river runs through it?


No, that's not it.


----------



## roadfix

Here are 3 more scenes from the movie:


----------



## 4meandthem

Kite runner


----------



## roadfix

4meandthem said:


> Kite runner


Good guess, and a great movie, but that's not it.  Sorry.


----------



## 4meandthem

Babel


----------



## 4meandthem

Great movie I just couldn't remeber the name!


----------



## roadfix

4meandthem said:


> Babel


Correct!  Great film making.


----------



## 4meandthem




----------



## roadfix

Big Fish?


----------



## 4meandthem

Yes! Big Fish.
I love that movie!


----------



## roadfix

Name this movie I saw last night:


----------



## 4meandthem

Machete!


----------



## 4meandthem




----------



## PrincessFiona60

Follow Me Boys!


----------



## 4meandthem

Yes!
Another of my favs.


----------

